# i want to breed my dog.



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

*** Advertising of dogs for sale, puppies for sale, litters available or dogs standing at stud for breeding is against board rules***


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

What is your dog's pedigree? Health clearances? Hip/elbow scores? Any titles? 
These things are all the sort of thing owners looking for a stud would want to know.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'll pay you twice as much as half to have first crack at the litter.


SuperG


----------

